# Frontier Medical College, Abbottabad



## zobikhan (Sep 8, 2015)

what do you say about this college?


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

zobikhan said:


> what do you say about this college?


I think it has a lovely campus!

On threads about this college, I have read that it's one of the best colleges of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.


----------



## zobikhan (Sep 8, 2015)

Feline said:


> I think it has a lovely campus!
> 
> On threads about this college, I have read that it's one of the best colleges of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.


yes no doubt campus is very awesome but what about its recognition status?


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

zobikhan said:


> yes no doubt campus is very awesome but what about its recognition status?


It is fully recognized .


----------



## zobikhan (Sep 8, 2015)

imrankharal said:


> It is fully recognized .


thanks. can you please tell me fee structure and merit?
And what if MCAT is failed?


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

zobikhan said:


> yes no doubt campus is very awesome but what about its recognition status?


Frontier is in the list of recognized medical colleges by PMDC. And it's affiliated with Bahria University. 

So, like @imrankharal said, 'It is fully recognized.'


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

zobikhan said:


> thanks. can you please tell me fee structure and merit?
> And what if MCAT is failed?


Fees:

a.	Tuition Fee

Rs.300,000. - per academic year for MBBS. 
Rs.250,000.- per academic year for BDS.

b.	Administrative and Academic Charges

Expenses for conducting House examinations, Internal Assessment, Mid-Term and Pre-Professional examinations, Documents Verification, PMDC Registration, HERA, HRA registration charges, the Govt. fees, medical checkup and the cost of Health Insurance and Security provision etc. 

Rs.320,000.- per academic year.

c. Student Activities and other Miscellaneous Charges

Rs.20,000.- per academic year. 
This includes cost of transport, social and other activities, camps, study tours to rural areas, sports fee and correspondence fee. 

d. Admission Fee

Rs.50,000.- to be paid only once at the time of admission.

e.	University Registration Fee

Rs.10,000.- to be paid only once on admission. (Collected from students for the University)

f. University Affiliation Fee

Rs.10,000.- per academic year. (Collected from students for the University)

g.	Govt. Education Tax (Collected from students for the Govt. of Pakistan)
5% Advance Education tax of the total payable fees excluding refundable amounts (college /hostel security) will be collected by the college for payment to the Government.

h.	Hostel / Mess Charges (Collected for the Mess Committee)
Rs.150,000.- per academic session of one year. 

Rs.25,000. - to be paid only once on admission. 
It is refundable after adjustments on leaving the college

j. Hostel Security Rs.5,000.- (Refundable) to be paid only once at the time of admission
Refundable after adjustments on leaving the hostel.

k. Fee for Foreign / Overseas students:	

For MBBS students	US$ 14,000.- per academic year
For BDS students	US$ 10,000. - per academic year

l.	Important Note	

Fees once paid are not refundable except the Caution Money and Hostel Security.



- - - Updated - - -

regarding merit , they conduct their own test . Appearance in MCAT or etea is essential pass , fail doesn't matter.


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

zobikhan said:


> what if MCAT is failed?


Under _ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA FOR ADMISSION IN MBBS / BDS it says:_--3. The Candidate _*in lieu*_ of the Entry Test is required to have passed SAT II Examination with the minimum 550 marks in each of the three subjects of which two have to be Biology & Chemistry.--

Therefore, you can give SAT-II instead of the Entry test if you don't want to give the entrance test.


----------



## Futuresurgeon (Sep 9, 2015)

imrankharal said:


> zobikhan said:
> 
> 
> > thanks. can you please tell me fee structure and merit?
> ...






Can anyone tell me the merit of fmc?


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

Futuresurgeon said:


> Can anyone tell me the merit of fmc?


Merit depends on Fsc marks and college entry test plus interview. if you have got 900 plus marks and perform good on entry test. You can get in easily


----------



## zobikhan (Sep 8, 2015)

what about the structure of entry test?


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

zobikhan said:


> what about the structure of entry test?


there are 200 MCQS which are FSc based and quite easier then UHS and Etea. Plus 4 SEQS general knowledge based


----------



## Mohsin Saleem (May 24, 2015)

those students who have given mcat can they apply or not?????????


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

Mohsin Saleem said:


> those students who have given mcat can they apply or not?????????


yes every one can apply?
information is given on college page 
https://www.facebook.com/FrontierMedicalCollege.Abbottabad?fref=ts


----------



## zobikhan (Sep 8, 2015)

what is the expected date of fmc entry test?


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

zobikhan said:


> what is the expected date of fmc entry test?[/QUOTE
> Most probably 10 oct.


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

when do mbbs classes start for FMC ?


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

kobefan234 said:


> when do mbbs classes start for FMC ?


3rd week of november


----------



## zobikhan (Sep 8, 2015)

imrankharal said:


> 3rd week of november


thankyou for help


----------



## arifakhan (Sep 18, 2015)

I have got 920 marks in Fsc . Will I be able to get in this college . My MCAT is failed unfortunately. Do they consider MCAT score in merit?


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

arifakhan said:


> I have got 920 marks in Fsc . Will I be able to get in this college . My MCAT is failed unfortunately. Do they consider MCAT score in merit?


yes you will 100 percent get in , if you pass college test.


----------



## arifakhan (Sep 18, 2015)

Do they have their own hostel for girls at college premesis?


----------



## Ayesha Ahmed22 (Sep 21, 2015)

Closing merit?


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

arifakhan said:


> Do they have their own hostel for girls at college premesis?


yes FMC has its own hostel at college premisis.


Ayesha Ahmed22 said:


> Closing merit?


Well it depends on performance of college entry test.


----------



## zobikhan (Sep 8, 2015)

How many seats are for open merit?


----------

